# Geany



## Tibaou (4 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, voila je voudrais installer geany sur snow leopard.
Je cherche un peu et voila que je trouve. Il me conseil d installer darwinports, puis de faire

```
sudo port install geany
```
quelques erreurs que j'arrive à régler puis viens celle là :


> Error: Target org.macports.build returned: shell command failed (see log for details)
> Log for geany is at: /opt/local/var/macports/logs/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_devel_geany/main.log
> Error: Status 1 encountered during processing.


Je ne trouve pas la solution. Auriez vous une idée d'ou viens le problème??
D'avance merci.


----------



## edd72 (4 Février 2011)

*see log for details*

Que dit la log?


----------



## Tibaou (4 Février 2011)

La log?? dsl je ne comprend pas


----------



## edd72 (4 Février 2011)

Le fichier log est là: */opt/local/var/macports/logs/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org  _release_ports_devel_geany/main.log*
Il te le dit.

Il te dit aussi que tu as les détails dedans.


----------



## Tibaou (4 Février 2011)

Merci, voila ce qu'il me dit sur l'erreur

```
info:build mv -f .deps/classbuilder.Tpo .deps/classbuilder.Plo
:info:build mv -f .deps/demoplugin.Tpo .deps/demoplugin.Plo
:info:build mv: rename .deps/classbuilder.Tpo to .deps/classbuilder.Plo: No such file or directory
:info:build make[2]: *** [classbuilder.lo] Error 1
:info:build make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
:info:build mv: rename .deps/demoplugin.Tpo to .deps/demoplugin.Plo: No such file or directory
:info:build make[2]: *** [demoplugin.lo] Error 1
:info:build make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
:info:build make: *** [all] Error 2
:info:build shell command " cd "/opt/local/var/macports/build/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_devel_geany/work/geany-0.18.1" && /usr/bin/make -j2 all " returned error 2
:error:build Target org.macports.build returned: shell command failed (see log for details)
:debug:build Backtrace: shell command failed (see log for details)
    while executing
"command_exec build"
    (procedure "portbuild::build_main" line 8)
    invoked from within
"$procedure $targetname"
:info:build Warning: the following items did not execute (for geany): org.macports.activate org.macports.build org.macports.destroot org.macports.install
:notice:build Log for geany is at: /opt/local/var/macports/logs/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_devel_geany/main.log
```


----------



## edd72 (4 Février 2011)

Y'a rien avant? Là il te dit que des fichiers sont manquants.
Je ne sais pour quelle raison (est-ce qu'ils n'ont pas été créés à cause d'une erreur en amont? Ou est-ce qu'i n'ont pas été recup?...)


----------



## Tibaou (4 Février 2011)

Normalement j'ai tous les droits même en faisant des chmod 777 sur des dossiers cela ne servirait a rien, il devrait créer les dossiers.

```
:msg:main --->  Building geany
:debug:build build phase started at Fri Feb  4 20:30:31 CET 2011
:debug:build Executing org.macports.build (geany)
:debug:build Environment: CPATH='/opt/local/include' CC_PRINT_OPTIONS_FILE='/opt/local/var/macports/build/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_devel_geany/work/.CC_PRINT_OPTIONS' LIBRARY_PATH='/opt/local/lib' CC_PRINT_OPTIONS='YES' MACOSX_DEPLOYMENT_TARGET='10.6'
:debug:build Assembled command: 'cd "/opt/local/var/macports/build/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_devel_geany/work/geany-0.18.1" && /usr/bin/make -j2 all'
:info:build /usr/bin/make  all-recursive
:info:build Making all in tagmanager
:info:build Making all in include
:info:build make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
:info:build make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
:info:build Making all in scintilla
:info:build Making all in include
:info:build make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
:info:build make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
:info:build Making all in src
:info:build /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CXX   --mode=link /usr/bin/g++-4.2  -pipe -O2 -arch x86_64  -L/opt/local/lib -arch x86_64 -o geany about.o build.o callbacks.o dialogs.o document.o editor.o encodings.o filetypes.o geanyentryaction.o geanymenubuttonaction.o geanyobject.o geanywraplabel.o highlighting.o interface.o keybindings.o keyfile.o log.o main.o msgwindow.o navqueue.o notebook.o plugins.o pluginutils.o prefix.o prefs.o printing.o project.o queue.o sciwrappers.o search.o socket.o stash.o symbols.o templates.o toolbar.o tools.o treeviews.o ui_utils.o utils.o vte.o ../scintilla/libscintilla.a ../tagmanager/libtagmanager.a -L/opt/local/lib -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lXext -lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lXfixes -lcairo -lX11 -lpng14 -lpango-1.0 -lm -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -liconv   -L/opt/local/lib -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -liconv   -lintl  
:info:build Making all in plugins
:info:build /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile /usr/bin/gcc-4.2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DDATADIR=\"/opt/local/share\" -I../src -I../tagmanager/include -I../scintilla/include -D_REENTRANT -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng14    -I/opt/local/include  -pipe -O2 -arch x86_64 -MT demoplugin.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/demoplugin.Tpo -c -o demoplugin.lo demoplugin.c
:info:build /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile /usr/bin/gcc-4.2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DDATADIR=\"/opt/local/share\" -I../src -I../tagmanager/include -I../scintilla/include -D_REENTRANT -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng14    -I/opt/local/include  -pipe -O2 -arch x86_64 -MT classbuilder.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/classbuilder.Tpo -c -o classbuilder.lo classbuilder.c
:info:build mv -f .deps/classbuilder.Tpo .deps/classbuilder.Plo
:info:build mv -f .deps/demoplugin.Tpo .deps/demoplugin.Plo
:info:build mv: rename .deps/classbuilder.Tpo to .deps/classbuilder.Plo: No such file or directory
:info:build make[2]: *** [classbuilder.lo] Error 1
:info:build make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
:info:build mv: rename .deps/demoplugin.Tpo to .deps/demoplugin.Plo: No such file or directory
:info:build make[2]: *** [demoplugin.lo] Error 1
:info:build make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
:info:build make: *** [all] Error 2
:info:build shell command " cd "/opt/local/var/macports/build/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_devel_geany/work/geany-0.18.1" && /usr/bin/make -j2 all " returned error 2
:error:build Target org.macports.build returned: shell command failed (see log for details)
:debug:build Backtrace: shell command failed (see log for details)
    while executing
"command_exec build"
    (procedure "portbuild::build_main" line 8)
    invoked from within
"$procedure $targetname"
:info:build Warning: the following items did not execute (for geany): org.macports.activate org.macports.build org.macports.destroot org.macports.install
:notice:build Log for geany is at: /opt/local/var/macports/logs/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_devel_geany/main.log
```


----------



## edd72 (4 Février 2011)

Ces deux lignes sont se sont pas éxecutées correctement:
*:info:build /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile /usr/bin/gcc-4.2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DDATADIR=\"/opt/local/share\" -I../src -I../tagmanager/include -I../scintilla/include -D_REENTRANT -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng14    -I/opt/local/include  -pipe -O2 -arch x86_64 -MT demoplugin.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/demoplugin.Tpo -c -o demoplugin.lo demoplugin.c*
*:info:build /bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile /usr/bin/gcc-4.2 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DDATADIR=\"/opt/local/share\" -I../src -I../tagmanager/include -I../scintilla/include -D_REENTRANT -I/opt/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/cairo -I/opt/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/opt/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/opt/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/opt/local/include -I/opt/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/opt/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/opt/local/include/pixman-1 -I/opt/local/include/freetype2 -I/opt/local/include/libpng14    -I/opt/local/include  -pipe -O2 -arch x86_64 -MT classbuilder.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/classbuilder.Tpo -c -o classbuilder.lo classbuilder.c*
Comme elles sont en --silent, on ne voit aucun détail là-dessus. Sauf que dans les lignes suivantes, on voit que: 
*.deps/classbuilder.Tpo*
et 
*.deps/demoplugin.Tpo*
qui devaient être créé par les lignes précitées ne l'ont pas été (*no such file* sur le *mv*)


----------



## Tibaou (4 Février 2011)

D'ou pourrait venir l'erreur?? si je crée manuellement les dossiers, existe t'il une chance pour que cela fonctionne??


----------



## edd72 (4 Février 2011)

Il ne s'agit pas de dossiers (je pense que .deps existe) mais de fichiers créés par la compilation...

Il faudrait que le *--silent* soit supprimé de ces lignes (dans le shell d'origine) pour pouvoir espérer détecter la cause du soucis.

MacPorts a bien été installé correctement?


----------



## Tibaou (4 Février 2011)

Je pense car quand je tape : sudo port -v selfupdate

```
--->  Updating the ports tree
Synchronizing local ports tree from rsync://rsync.macports.org/release/ports/
receiving file list ... done
./

sent 59 bytes  received 500625 bytes  111263.11 bytes/sec
total size is 27801523  speedup is 55.53
Creating port index in /opt/local/var/macports/sources/rsync.macports.org/release/ports

Total number of ports parsed:	0 
Ports successfully parsed:	0 
Ports failed:			0 
Up-to-date ports skipped:	7689

--->  Updating MacPorts base sources using rsync
receiving file list ... done

sent 36 bytes  received 6858 bytes  1969.71 bytes/sec
total size is 2889184  speedup is 419.09
MacPorts base version 1.9.2 installed,
MacPorts base version 1.9.2 downloaded.
--->  MacPorts base is already the latest version

The ports tree has been updated. To upgrade your installed ports, you should run
  port upgrade outdated
```


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Si j'ai tout bien compris Geany est un "Environnement de développement intégré". Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Développement sur Mac", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Larme (5 Février 2011)

Tu veux pas utiliser XCode plutôt ?


----------



## ntx (5 Février 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Tu veux pas utiliser XCode plutôt ?


Ou un autre éditeur de texte. Parce que vouloir installer et utiliser GTK et consoeur sur un Mac relève quand même du masochisme


----------



## Tibaou (5 Février 2011)

parce que j'aime bien geany... Et il y a quelques détails dans Xcode que j'apprécie pas


----------



## tatouille (9 Février 2011)

install un compiler et tout ira bien , je suis triste de n'avoir pas vu ca plutot ca aurait evité tout les conneries lues plus haut

Larme stop racounting conneries ca nous fera des vacances


----------

